
Ask HN: How do you create your resume? - shadykiller
I created my last resume in pure html and it is a pain to update. I don&#x27;t like MS Word either. It would be great to hear preferred tools from the HN community.<p>Thanks
======
danbolt
It spent me a bit of time, but I usually write it in LaTeX. It looks a bit
unique, and you can tailor it to express yourself too.

------
cimmanom
A script that populates an HTML file from JSON and then converts that to PDF.

------
crookshanked
I always hear a lot about using LaTeX... but haven't tried it yet.

------
leksak
LaTeX document I started ages ago

